# "WIGO" Brand "Silver Screen Covers" for



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

HI,
In our search for good quality External screen covers (Silverscreens no longer make covers for new A class Hymers) - i have come across this german manufacturer Wigo.

The screens are shown in the 2007 Movera catalogue - but i wanted some 1st hand experience - has anyone got this brand of screen ??

Thanks

Happy Travels
Dave


----------



## sammyb (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Dave 
We supply German made screens 
take a look at our web-site {ADVERTISING TEXT REMOVED BY MODERATORS}
most patterns in stock


----------

